# Hell In A Cell at Extreme Rules??



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I mean, that's cool and all but we know Roman isn't going to go into Crown Jewel (PPV after Extreme Rules) without both belts.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean if Drew was going to dethrone Roman it was going to be at CATC. There was no better place for him to win the belt. The moment has passed for Drew.

Now I could see a HIAC match at Extreme Rules for say, Rollins vs. Riddle.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> *Now I could see a HIAC match at Extreme Rules for say, Rollins vs. Riddle.*


I see them doing NXT's Fight Pit


----------

